# Airbag 65535



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all, 
I was scanning a friends allroad in VCDS to find the source of an airbag light that has been on. I'm a Jetta (MKIV:thumbup owner, so I am not exactly familiar with the problems with Audi Airbags, so bear with me. 

I am getting code 65535 (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/65535) on the Airbag (not AirRide) controller (address 15). From what I have read this is a fried airbag controller? 

I have looked through various threads here, but can't seem to pinpoint what exactly the process is to repair this, just a whole bunch of people complaining about it. Is replacing the entire controller the solution? 

Any help would be awesome. Thanks! 

FWIW: 

```
Tuesday,31,January,2012,02:14:23:44097 
 VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 
 Data version: 20111209 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
 Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5 
 Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 
           75 76 77 
   
 VIN: WAUYP64B51N055008    
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 01: Engine        Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 907 551 M 
    Component: 2.7l V6/5VT     G   0001   
    Coding: 06752 
    Shop #: WSC 19303   
    VCID: 4D9F6AEE87CA3EC 
    WAUYP64B51N055008     AUZ7Z0Y1576818 
  
 2 Faults Found: 
 17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235)  
             P1453 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus 
 17865 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 2 (G236)  
             P1457 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus 
 Readiness: 0000 0000 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 927 156 A 
    Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1414   
    Coding: 00002 
    Shop #: WSC 00000   
    VCID: 44894FCA5480FF4 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 907 389  
    Component: ABS/ESP allrad      D47   
    Coding: 06397 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 09179EFE332262C 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass        Labels: None 
    Part No: 4B0 959 760 C 
    Component: Sitzmemory R1 BF    0101   
    Coding: 00003 
    Shop #: WSC 00000   
    VCID: 2D5F0A6EE70A1EC 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl 
    Part No: 4B0 820 043 L 
    Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D64   
    Coding: 00160 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 234BEC56B1CED8C 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 959 655 C 
    Component: Airbag Front+Kopf  1002   
    Coding: 00307 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 4FA370E68DC60CC 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error  
             00-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl 
    Part No: 4B0 907 487 L 
    Component: Lenkradelektronik    D03   
    Coding: 00111 
    Shop #: WSC 40216   
    VCID: 356F220E0F5A56C 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 920 980 B 
    Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13    
    Coding: 02264 
    Shop #: WSC 19303   
    VCID: 438B4CD6518EF8C 
    WAUYP64B51N055008     AUZ7Z0Y1576818 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 34: Level Control        Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 907 553 H 
    Component:  - 2C1A1          D053     
    Coding: 25500 
    Shop #: WSC 02116   
    VCID: 4A9561F276A4294 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291)  
             27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 35: Centr. Locks        Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl 
    Part No: 4B0 962 258 J 
    Component: Central Lock/Alarm  D33   
    Coding: 15885 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 3061131AF038734 
  
 6 Faults Found: 
 01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side  
             35-00 -  -  
 01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side  
             35-00 -  -  
 01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring  
             35-00 -  -  
 00955 - Key 1  
             09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent 
 01561 - Left Rear Door  
             59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent 
 01562 - Right Rear Door  
             59-00 - Can't Unlock 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: None 
    Part No: 4B0 959 760 B 
    Component: Sitzmemory R1 F     0101   
    Coding: 00001 
    Shop #: WSC 00000   
    VCID: 2C59076ADC10174 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 37: Navigation        Labels: Redir Fail! 
    Part No: 4B0 919 887 B 
    Component: Navigation     BNO 0001   
    VCID: 32651912FE34414 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 45: Inter. Monitor        Labels: None 
    Part No: 4B0 951 178 A 
    Component: Innenraumueberw.    D04   
    Coding: 00102 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 264DF542C2FC2D4 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl 
    Part No: 4Z7 907 357  
    Component: dynamische LWR       D04   
    Coding: 00030 
    Shop #: WSC 02325   
    VCID: 04098FCA14003F4 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
    Part No: 4B0 035 195 A 
    Component:  Radio              D00   
    Coding: 00114 
    Shop #: WSC 25759   
    VCID: 1E3DDDA29AACF54 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 76: Park Assist        Labels: 8Z0-919-283.lbl 
    Part No: 8Z0 919 283  
    Component: Parkingsyst. A2 RDW D05   
    Coding: 01102 
    Shop #: WSC 00000   
    VCID: 020589D20E14314 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I would hold up on the controller until you take care of this: 

Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 553 H 
Component: - 2C1A1 D053 
Coding: 25500 
Shop #: WSC 02116 
VCID: 4A9561F276A4294 

1 Fault Found: 
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

I have seen 65536 memory faults in ECUs that work just fine. Let me know what you find. I may be able to help if the system doesn't work after correcting the 01772 fault.


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll check into that when I see the car again, considering that the controller is $780 (P/N from ETKA: 4Z7959655TB) from Impex. Thanks for the advise. 



bengone1 said:


> I would hold up on the controller until you take care of this:
> 
> Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl
> Part No: 4Z7 907 553 H
> ...


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Disregard my previous post. I was up too late. Two separate problems. 

You need to buy a new/used airbag controller.


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

bengone1 said:


> Disregard my previous post. I was up too late. Two separate problems.
> 
> You need to buy a new/used airbag controller.


 K. That makes more sense. I couldn't figure out why level controll would throw an airbag code. 
Thanks!


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

These guys may have an airbag controller 

http://www.shokan.com


----------

